# well thats FASCINATING :)



## mzreyes (Mar 22, 2007)

Sorta. lol.. Did this for a challenge on myspace (my very first!!). The theme was Black and White.. 

face..
concealor and powder from earlier in the day
dark msf
shimpangne msf

brows..
spiked pencil
mystery e/s
clear brow set

eyes..
baselight paint
fascinating e/k
nylon and llama e/s (the whitest I had! because I don't have actual white e/s)
nightfish f/l
carbon e/s
ardell "lacies"


lips..
blankety l/s 
c-thru l/g






















stupid pink bra!




then slapped on some Sex Ray l/g


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Mar 22, 2007)

looking greattttttttttttt


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 22, 2007)

Gorgeous as always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love that  lipcolor on you (blankety)


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 22, 2007)

OMFG...you are to hot for words not to mention your mu is ALWAYS flawless!  Well done


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 22, 2007)

Gorgeous. Your eyeshadow application is flawless.


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Mar 22, 2007)

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hotness


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 22, 2007)

ur absolutely stunning..i love the MOD twiggy look u got going there...u look HAWT>.. ur gorgeous


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 22, 2007)

thanks


----------



## NFTP (Mar 22, 2007)

you always look gorgeous in your fotds


----------



## poppy z (Mar 22, 2007)

gorgeous with false lashes! love your top! very pin up style!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 22, 2007)

WOW!!!I'd love to buy that lashes!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 22, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## Jayne (Mar 22, 2007)

i LOVE black & white 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sexy look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




love the lashes too


----------



## applefrite (Mar 22, 2007)

I love your false lashes !!!


----------



## slvrlips (Mar 22, 2007)

gorgeous 
I love this look


----------



## Katura (Mar 22, 2007)

*jaw drop*


the end.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 22, 2007)

You're gorgeous.


----------



## linkas (Mar 22, 2007)

Great!!! Fabulous eyes!


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 22, 2007)

lookin good! =)


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 22, 2007)

thank you!!


----------



## User67 (Mar 22, 2007)

Totally gorgeous! I love the contrast of the white liner on your inner rims & the dark liner along your lower lashes! Very hot!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 22, 2007)

you're flawless, as is your makeup...always! love it, it's very 60s mod.


----------



## mizfit (Mar 22, 2007)

Your best look ever!


----------



## Simi (Mar 22, 2007)

love the look and lashes.....


----------



## amoona (Mar 22, 2007)

WOW I love this! I do this look all the time as a daily look! haha but I never wore the white fluideline on my waterline ... it looks so good on you I'm going to have to try it.


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_WOW I love this! I do this look all the time as a daily look! haha but I never wore the white fluideline on my waterline ... it looks so good on you I'm going to have to try it._

 
Yea.. I used an eyekohl though.. I think it would've looked much better with the white fluidline. Frostlite? Damn I should've bought it when I saw it at the CCO!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 22, 2007)

HOTT!

Always loving your FOTDs


----------



## readyformycloseup (Mar 23, 2007)

ooooooo la laaa. hot & sexy. white hot


----------



## krackatoa (Mar 24, 2007)

pretty!


----------



## frank (Mar 24, 2007)

its a wonderful smoky eye. i cnat perfect mine.. i think its cause my eyes are small 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 idk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but u have! props!


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 24, 2007)

thanks!!


----------



## AriannaErin (Mar 24, 2007)

Soooo sexy. I love it! I want Fascinating e/k now too! haha


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 25, 2007)

That is so hot!  Good job!


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (Mar 25, 2007)

STUNNING ! ur makeup style reminds me of Beyonce..


----------



## zaralovesmac (Mar 25, 2007)

This is gorgeous..def. trying it later today..thanx!


----------



## Midgard (Mar 25, 2007)

Very sexy!


----------



## Emmi (May 8, 2007)

Hotness!!!!!


----------



## bhaerynden (May 8, 2007)

Great ! I love the lashes !


----------



## stefania905 (May 8, 2007)

loveeee the lashes & the white on the waterline


----------



## evekk (May 8, 2007)

Beautiful - I love your looks.

You remind me of Kimora Lee Simmons who I think is as she says 'fabulous' - hope you see that as a compliment!


----------



## mzreyes (May 8, 2007)

thanks love


----------



## glued2mac (May 11, 2007)

amazingly sexy!


----------



## AliVix1 (May 11, 2007)

gorgeous... u have perfect eyebrows!!


----------



## Padmita (May 11, 2007)

Stunning!!


----------



## Daligani (May 11, 2007)

Oh my *DAYUM* <~~~~ Yeh.. that's all I got


----------



## makeupgal (May 11, 2007)

OMG!!!! I LOOOOOVE the white liner in your lower rim.  Those Ardell lashes look awesome on you.


----------



## Jaim (May 11, 2007)

That looks really nice! I can't get fascinating to show up on me. Grr.


----------



## laura-doll (May 11, 2007)

stunning! as per


----------

